# Lara's first PCD -- 9/15; UPDATE: PICS!! Including new BMWs awaiting redelivery!



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

First, thanks to everyone, especially Jonathan, for helping us arrange our first PCD! We are so excited!!

We are eagerly awaiting the newest addition to our family, a gorgeous sapphire black 2011 535xi GT. Background story, including our awesome euro delivery back in July, here:
Little Lara's First ED!!

Now we are 48 hours away, and finally will be able to take our baby home! Bringing a camera, car seat and a temporary clear bra. Can't wait for the fun to start!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

wow!!! Just barely making it for 12 hour compliance, and here it is, our awesome PCD experience!! Pics are being uploaded now -- will post later tonight.

First, thanks to everyone! LondonBlue and I had an awesome time, and really appreciated the guidance and feedback from our instructor, Jim! And even though we are doing redelivery, Ross was kind enough to spend plenty of time helping LondonBlue get reacquainted with our new baby!! Ross, I'm sorry again -- I know I looked exhausted (and I was), but I was excited on the inside!

Second, getting there. I have only one piece of advice ---- no matter how you get there, try to get more than 3 hours of sleep the night before! LondonBlue and Lara (and my sister, who was kind enough to watch Lara during the day) flew down earlier, enjoyed a nice dinner at the Marriott (thanks BMW!), and hopefully got to bed at a reasonable time. Me? Worked all day, and left home around 6.30pm . . . by car. First few hours was rain/traffic, but by 10.30pm most of the traffic was gone and the weather was decent, so I dropped the top and enjoyed a scenic, nighttime cruise through the Appalachians! Nice, brisk evening air helped to keep me awake!! 8 hours of driving and 45 min of gas, snack and dinner breaks later I arrived at the Marriott. fell asleep at 3.30 and got a solid 3 hours (Lara only woke me up once! woohoo!) before starting our awesome day!!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Surely it can't take that long!!!



















taking a break around 2am . . .









made it!!!


----------



## surf330 (Sep 20, 2008)

Kash,

Congratulations on the new purchase. In your post you mention taking along a temporary clear bra for the return drive home. What product are you using and where did you get it? Do you plan on removing it once you return home? Any details you can give would be appreciated. We are going town to pick up our new '12 X5d next month and I'd like to put something on the front end while driving the 500 miles back to IN.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

This morning, we headed out with our new friends to the redelivery center. Woohoo!!! Finally we are here!! A lot to see and do, so they try to really keep you on schedule. First was driver orientation -- 20 min where they covered the basics (abs system, and NYC -- not your car!!). After that we headed out! LondonBlue and I had a gorgeous 550i sedan to play with --- but almost immediately I could her the brake pads grinding. No worries --- a silver 550i replacement appeared almost instantly!! We did a few laps around a small course -- plenty of cones set up to show exactly what line to take. It's been a few years since I've done any HPDE events, so I was really happy to hear "Kash, nice line!" LondonBlue also got lots of feedback ---- all excellent advice on how to get around the track!

Next we headed over to the skidpad. Jim, our instructor, showed us how to disable the traction control, and we took turns going around the skid pad with and without the traction control. Tremendous difference!!! Plenty of spinouts without the car's help, but with traction control we were able to stay on the track! Then came the abs stops --- drive up to 50mph and slam the brakes AND steer so you don't end up in a ditch!! Overall, these were tremendously useful exercises --- you can explain how these different systems work to help keep you on the road (and make you seem like a better driver than you actually are), but you really don't know until you experience if first hand.

Hotel's GT


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)




----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

surf330 said:


> Kash,
> 
> Congratulations on the new purchase. In your post you mention taking along a temporary clear bra for the return drive home. What product are you using and where did you get it? Do you plan on removing it once you return home? Any details you can give would be appreciated. We are going town to pick up our new '12 X5d next month and I'd like to put something on the front end while driving the 500 miles back to IN.


Griot's temporary clear bra! first, you really do need 2 people. I did it myself, it's 90 degrees out, and the little cutter they include is a pain to use. so by the end, along with 3 hours of sleep, i was exhausted! but two people should work out fine. I'll bring it to the picnic -- I have plenty leftover! I'll remove it right before the real clear bra goes on --- i got it because Murphy's law -- without it, I'll get a ton of rock chips on my way home!!

pics coming up . . . looks bad, but as long as it works!


----------



## surf330 (Sep 20, 2008)

kashrahman said:


> Griot's temporary clear bra! first, you really do need 2 people. I did it myself, it's 90 degrees out, and the little cutter they include is a pain to use. so by the end, along with 3 hours of sleep, i was exhausted! but two people should work out fine. I'll bring it to the picnic -- I have plenty leftover! I'll remove it right before the real clear bra goes on --- i got it because Murphy's law -- without it, I'll get a ton of rock chips on my way home!!
> 
> pics coming up . . . looks bad, but as long as it works!


Thanks! Have a great, safe trip back.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

After our track time, it was off for the factory tour!! No cameras allowed, but let me say I was completely amazed!! Lots of automation, lots of efficiency. You see people working at a brisk speed, but no one seemed rushed. Lots of steps are taken to make the job as comfortable as possible --- robotic arms to help pick up the battery, lowering or raising the vehicle so workers don't have to stretch or bend much. Plenty of workers smiled or waved as we passed through. Yes, sparks do fly, but we got through without any incident. Plus it was fun to watch -- every single X3, X5 and X6 sold in the entire world is made here --- we saw two gorgeous X6 40d with black rims!! how much torque do those have??!!

We had driven to the factory in X5s, and when we drove back it was time for the off road course!! We had plenty of fun (and a bit of nervousness) as we went up hills and got our X5s onto three wheels!! LondonBlue wanted to know if we could try this in our new baby --- umm, theoretically yes . . . but less ground clearance and summer tires, so maybe we better stick to pavement!! Another fun feature -- hill descent control. Go downhill without using the brakes, and hill descent control prevents the car from running away! amazing!!

After all this fun, we were hungry -- so lunch time!! Great lunch choices, well prepared -- as if we were in a fine restaurant! Lastly, it was time for hot laps!! I've never done well as a passenger (motion sickness) so I watched the others slip and slide around! Looks awesome!!























































new BMWs awaiting redelivery!!! anyone see theirs?



















lunch time!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

and we're done!!! wait, I'm forgetting something . . . oh yes, our baby!!! Since we had done Euro delivery, we weren't guaranteed another introduction, but Ross was kind enough to spend an hour with LondonBlue setting everything up, including pairing the phone, etc. That gave me plenty of time to load up the car, figure out the booster seat (which I can't stand -- took me 20 min to figure out how to put it together), and put the temporary Griot's clear bra on by myself. Hint: use 2 people!! After all that I was exhausted, so we headed back to the hotel where I quickly crashed (into bed) and slept 3 hours! After I had a chance to catch up on sleep, we hung out in the pool/hot tub and then had dinner at the hotel restaurant (great service!!). Now we are just winding down and looking forward to a scenic drive home!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

temporary clear bra . . .


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

They left your Euro plate on ? Did you ask them to do that ? My car is somewhere in that lot didn't see it in your photo


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

In the euro delivery forum, someone posted a letter which asks (in several languages) to leave the plates with the car. they left the front plate on (looks taped on, probably untouched since our euro delivery) and the rear plate was in the trunk. here's the thread: http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=497002&highlight=plate

Today's plan (and I'll post today's pics tomorrow): Go home via the scenic route: Tail of the Dragon!!!!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I recognize that it's only a temporary solution, but that Griots clear bra job looks more like a practical joke gone bad.
Nice write of both the PCD and your original Euro delivery.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice writeup - and car! I hope you enjoy(ed) the Dragon. I found it more fun when I did not get behind Harleys. All show, no go. Still fun. I don't know what your definition of scenic drive home is but I plan to go the entire length of the Blue Ridge Parkway in mid-October - just for fun. Not the quickest way but mid-October is a good guess of the peak of the leaves changing color. Even now it should be a nice (but slow) drive. Typical speed limit is 45 mph but many curves are slower than that (at least in lessor vehicles, we'll see what the bimmer an do).

Jim


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Great write up. the PCD is fantastic. N4S


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

thanks for the feedback everyone!! sorry, poor internet the past 2 days, so I'm just now catching up. We are all safely home, all in one piece. I'm beginning to think that griot's clear bra was more pain than it was worth, but at least no rock chips! murphy's law -- if I hadn't used it, I would have had at least a few chips!

So Friday, after everyone got ready and fed, we stopped by the BMW Museum. They have the X5 and X6 (but not the X3?) on display, as well as the roadsters - a Z1, Z8, the first Z3 (used in a Bond film) and an Alpina Z4 with a 3.4 liter engine producing 300 horses! They also have several motorcycles, Isettas and a BMW 328 on display.

We then hit the road and went to a little vacation home called Biltmore. Built in the 1890s by Vanderbilt, it has 250 rooms covering 175,000 square feet, and is currently on 8000 acres of land. The estate also includes a winery and an inn. Biltmore house includes features such as an indoor swimming pool, bowling alley, 2 story library and a formal dining room with 70-foot high ceiling and a second story organ overlooking the dining room! There is also an attached stable for guests, originally designed for 25 horses and 20 carriages -- now converted to a restaurant. I wonder how many BMWs would have fit in there!!

At that point the wife and I split -- she headed straight back while I enjoyed some topless driving along Tail of the Dragon! Given it was my first time on the Dragon and just after sunset, I aimed for a more leisurely drive. Tons of curves and quite a few hairpin turns! I'd love to do the drive again with a bit more daylight --- I think there is some awesome scenery in there. And the photo at Fantana dam? Taken by some nice bikers --- we were lucky enough to have almost no traffic, so we could stop and take pictures.

We met up at my mom's place in KY, and then sat afternoon headed home. Next step is get the permanent clear bra and window tint done!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

marriott hotel lobby and restaurant


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

BMW museum


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Biltmore house . . .


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Tail of the Dragon!!!























































finally going home . . .


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

videos . . . .

Jamila on the track during her PCD


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

me on the skidpad . . .


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

offroad course . . .


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

hot laps in M5


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

seeing our baby again . . .


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

and lastly . . . Tail of the Dragon!!!


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

kashrahman said:


> and lastly . . . Tail of the Dragon!!!


Gotta love adaptive Xenon Headlights!!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

just for gavery12 (and anyone else headed down soon), here is a video clip of cars awaiting their new owners . . .


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the great post! Nice pictures & videos. Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

My pleasure Jonathan! I saw you for just a moment that day; it's amazing how everyone there coordinates with each other so that all of us can have fun and enjoy a great time! Thanks for all your help, especially with my endless emails! Kash


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I forgot you were going to be here that day. After seeing your pictures, I remember walking by the lobby to go to a meeting and seeing the clear bra installation. You are more than welcome for the help :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

looks like you had fun at the delivery - as always the team there made it a great experiance. Good Luck with your new Ultimate driving toy !!!

Cant wait to go back in October for my 2012 E70 diesel


----------



## gavery12 (Sep 29, 2005)

*vehicles awaiting redelivery*

Alright - thanks for the video. That is my white one on the end with 193 wheels - just what I ordered.

Gerald


----------



## thedus (Sep 18, 2010)

Unless there's another Interlagos blue M3 somewhere in that parking lot that's probably my car in your picture. Picking it up Thursday and hitting the Tail on the way home as well. Thanks for the first look at her.

Sent from my Droid using Bimmer


----------

